# How friendly/cuddly are your standard poodles?



## themissingpen (Jan 24, 2019)

I’ve read mixed things, and I’d like a very cuddly dog. I’m very outgoing and social, I like having house parties with lots of people coming and going, and I’d like a pup that enjoys people and sees everyone has a friend as well.

Some people have said that poodles are more aloof, stoic, and reserved toward strangers, and not very cuddly. Has this been your experience?


----------



## Green Bean (Apr 23, 2020)

Sorry I don't have an answer for you, but I'm also interested to know so I'm looking forward to the responses!


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Not a Spoo owner, but my toy poodle kisses everyone he meets, and lets most people pet him (some taller men he is a little afraid of at first, but he will warm up eventually). He’ll also ask to play with people.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Well- this morning, I got up before my mom, so kept my spoo on a leash until my mom woke up-the moment Mom talked to me, I let go of the leash and my spoo ran into her room, jumped on her bed, licked her face and arm and leg, then settled down for a snuggle.... Later on, I went to read a book for a bit and my spoo followed me upstairs after i was gone for 5 min, plopped on my bed, leaned her whole back half on top of me, and plopped her head on my arm so I couldnt turn a page without disturbing her, and then demanded a head rub. Does that answer your question?

She is far snugglier in the winter and prefers to always touch me. In the summer she overheats quite quickly so tends to sleep on the floor or lie down with me in sight instead of touching me. 

With guests- if she knows them well, she is VERY friendly and enthusiastic. If she doesnt know them well, she is rather aloof and mostly ignores them. She was more demonstrative with strangers as a puppy. We did go through a month or two where she wasnt interested in petting- I had to learn to let petting be on her terms mostly.

I asked the breeder when I was picking which were the cuddliest puppies as it was important to me, too. I chose the puppy that just wanted to lean on me.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Zephyr is not cuddly at home, he will not sleep on the bed or even in the bedroom, rarely wants to sit or lie down touching me. He does really like being petted and will sit behind my chair while I am on the computer and nudge nudge nudge until one hand goes back and pets him, and if that fails he will start pawing at me. He knows I have two hands and is pretty sure I only need one for the computer.

We go out to the park nearly every day where he is off leash, and he likes to "shmoose". He is not demonstrative (since growing out of the puppy jump on everybody phase), but he likes to approach people and be friendly in hopes of getting them to pet him. He likes to lean against people. It's just a friendly chat, though, and when I move on he moves on. He is very perceptive in which people (and dogs) to approach and which ones to circle around and avoid.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

They vary. Snarky loved meeting new people and would pretzel himself around their legs. If someone sat on the couch he woul hop up and attempt to crawl into their lap. (Be careful what you wish for. Sixty pounds of affectionate dog in your lap is a lot, especially if the sixty pound dog has just been romping in the wet grass or snow.) 

Pogo is most loyal to my husband and follows him everywhere. He will come to me, lay his head in my lap, and soulfully gaze up at me when he wants something, feels unwell, or isn't getting what he wants from my husband. A few close friends get the same treatment. Everyone else is simply a tennis ball thrower.

One of my friends had a spoo that was about the same as Pogo: loving with his mistress, and everyone else was staff.

It's a little early to be sure, but I think Galen is going to be more extroverted than Pogo. About 75% of the time on walks he wants to approach strangers. Then he discovers the strangers are big and near, so he retreats. When they leave he gazes after them. I think he'll be more friendly when he gets more social opportunities and matures a bit.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Here's Peggy as I type this:










She loves this sort of contact: A head on a knee. A paw on a foot. A chin on a shoulder. She'll press her body against you while you nap. Occasionally she'll throw herself backwards and beg for a belly rub.

But she's not a golden retriever. She doesn't have an insatiable desire for being rubbed and scratched and loved on, and just generally carries herself in a more reserved way.

I don't think "aloof" is the right word, though. Honestly, she kind of reminds me of a person.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

(I should add that she does often growl and bark at people from a distance, but then wiggles like a fool when they get close. A lot of that might still be her age, though. She just turned a year old.)


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Raffi is extremely attached to my daughter and myself, and cuddly with the rest of my family.
When it comes to visitors, he loves all kids, he will bark when adults come on the property but once we are there he often will slide himself under the hand of some people but keeps his distance from others. Prefers females, but he does like quite a few males as well. He mostly just wants some petting or toy throwing, he is not one to want belly rubs from visitors.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Though a mini rather than a spoo, Misha is a paradox. He loves people and loves to snuggle and be close, but he does not like to be pet unless it's for a scratch or massage when he's very relaxed. It's actually a concern of mine because I'm going to have my work cut out for me if I want him to get his CGC. He reminds me of a person as well. He sometimes gives me a look when I'm petting him as if to say _this is kind of weird_.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

What a charming and heartwarming thread 

Mia is very friendly and affectionate but not at all snuggly. Don't expect her to curl up with you on the couch or bed, unless she's cold or unwell. Nonetheless, she loves people: _all_ people. She's such a ham, always prancing for strangers and rubbing against people's legs, kind of like a cat. Of course, she expects to be cooed over in return and usually is.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> He sometimes gives me a look when I'm petting him as if to say _this is kind of weird_.


So funny!!


----------



## vandog (Mar 30, 2019)

My spoo will cuddle me and likes to sleep plastered against me. She’ll rest her head or paws on me and prefers to sit next to me on the couch or anywhere. She’s not one to seek out pets or anything from strangers (heck, she doesn’t like it from us unless it’s ear/chest scratches when she asks). That said, she’ll run up to strangers at the dog park and say hi with a wagging tail and wiggly body but dart away if they try to pet her lol.

If I have people come over, she’ll go and sit and cuddle with them on the couch or chair after she’s given them a sniff or two and offered them a bunch of toys - nothing like getting soggy stuffy or sloppy chew toy dropped in your lap!


----------



## themissingpen (Jan 24, 2019)

Here’s what I’ve heard from elsewhere on the inter webs:

My poodles act like big guard dogs when people approach our door, but they are friendly and wagging when we let people in. They are always friendly to people on walks.
They are cuddly with me, and follow me around everywhere. I live with a family member and two standard poodles, her senior (13 yr) male and my puppy (17 mo), also male. The puppy was a bit of a handful (ripped all of my clothes for a stretch and tried to swallow everything) but is now chilling out considerably and is becoming a great dog.

They are not super active, but are athletic when they play - and the puppy has really helped perk up the older one, who seems to be doing better than ever trying to keep up. They will devise games, for example the older one will watch for an opportunity to intercept the frisbee from the puppy while we're playing and try to initiate tug with it, and they both seem very sensitive to fairness and rules, even when they're breaking them.

I have never done dog sports or therapy work, but might consider trying agility or something with the puppy later on. He is also interested in retrieving odd objects (like glass bottles - he used to steal things off the open pantry) so I might try to channel that into some useful tasks. I have a minor disability that impacts mobility and is likely to get worse as I get older, so I hope I might be able to train him to pick up objects for me or let me brace against him. But I don't have any experience to report in that area.

I have known standard poodles who were distinctly neurotic about things - "stranger danger" alert barking, pacing, refusing to eat, etc. I don't know if that's because they were easy to mess up or just because of normal failures on the part of their owners, or some combination of genetics and environment. In raising my puppy I've tried to be there for him but not hover too much and I try to encourage him to be brave and try things for himself. Every (male) standard poodle in my family has been housetrained in about a day, and eventually it feels like they understand English. They're very, very smart. The intelligence is almost certainly why they can develop problems and neuroses. My vet told me that he sees a lot of standard poodles given up because of aggression. But they're also so smart that no, I don't think they're especially likely to be "messed up" by one bad incident - they can learn and develop their whole lives. My old dog picked up every single command I have taught my puppy just by being around.


----------



## themissingpen (Jan 24, 2019)

Another take from a mini owner:

My first poodle liked me and only me. She wasn't mean to other people, but she definitely wasn't friendly. My current poodle is much friendlier. She still likes to make sure she knows exactly where I am, but she will socialize. My poodles have both been very sassy and opinionated. I personally feel their aloofness is more a kinda goofy awkwardness (based on my experiences).

My first poodle was very into playing fetch, but hated walks. She passed away before her 2nd birthday because of some health conditions that unfortunately didn't work together. I will say she seemed very sensitive to stress. Each time her condition seemed to really flair up was when I was stressed. My current poodle has no chill. She needs an energy outlet all day, or she turns into a little monster. It's activity, 1 hour nap, activity! But she is still a puppy (8 months) so it's expected.

For poodles, I've heard it's very important to get a line that isn't neurotic.


----------



## themissingpen (Jan 24, 2019)

Spoo owner:

My standard was a more aloof (think: stoic gentleman) personality. His world clearly revolved around me, he would sometimes cuddle in my lap, but mostly just wanted to be in the room with me. He would politely accept attention from strangers, but was always a bit cautious around new people.

I would say he was a bit manipulative. I realized after the fact that he had trained me in how he preferred to play, when I thought I was teaching him the boundaries of the yard.
He could also be very clear about what he wanted, so in his final months, I would just comply with most of what he 'asked'. I'm sure he would have become a bully if I had been so complacent when he was younger.

I think personality will be driven a lot by the breeder/line, but my guy was often described as "the chillest dog" when people first met him.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

For neuroticism- make sure you get a dog from a decent breeder who shows conformation or other sports (harder to do have a neurotic dog that succeeds at these things), make sure you meet the parents, and socialize/train. 

If having a dog that loves people over/parties was a priority- I would tell the breeder that so they could help me select a more outgoing dog. And then I would make sure to have LOTS of good experiences with people visiting prior to 16 weeks (which would mean waiting until after Covid to get one). Small to medium groups of patient people, lots of treats, no grabbing the puppy, letting the puppy come to them and be rewarded. Still, I would also make sure the dog always has a safe place to retreat to- a crate, a quiet room, etc to have a nap when things get too busy.


----------



## Lisa3104 (May 29, 2020)

themissingpen said:


> I’ve read mixed things, and I’d like a very cuddly dog. I’m very outgoing and social, I like having house parties with lots of people coming and going, and I’d like a pup that enjoys people and sees everyone has a friend as well.
> 
> Some people have said that poodles are more aloof, stoic, and reserved toward strangers, and not very cuddly. Has this been your experience?


I got Martini, a silver beige standard 6 weeks ago from a rescue. She just turned 3yrs old and I’m her third owner. She loves every person she sees. She thinks humans were put on this earth to pet Her and play With her. She will bark if someone comes to the door or pulls up in the driveway but the minute they’re in her space she’s gently jumps on them to be petted then brings them a toy. She’s my third poodle all three were rescues. It’s funny how the personality s were so different. The only problem I have with Martini is she turns aggressive towards other animals. Bella, My silver beige mini was scared of humans and other animals and would run away from women and bark and men she would shake and pee. After a year of socializing she would like to be near people but not overly cuddly. Romeo my white standard was a cuddly playful lovey dovey with everyone but aloof with other dogs.


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 24, 2020)

I have one of each. They both _usually_ keep their distance with strangers if they’re off leash (super outgoing one is still a puppy and has probably picked up cues from her brother) unless I strike up a conversation and they reach out for them. If I’m walking them on leash and someone asks to pet them, I’ll usually ask them to sit and they’ll accept pets. Groot (the older one) will tolerate petting from strangers if I ask him to sit, but otherwise is very discerning as to who he likes. He is usually indifferent, but loves kids, older folks, and people that are admiring him. I joke that he can spot the poodle people and he’ll lean into them for petting.

Even though Groot is more stoic, he does really well when we’ve had lots of people over. He is happy to engage in play with my friends who initiate it, but also knows who he should leave alone. That’s been nice since I have some friends who are afraid of dogs. They’ve slowly warmed up to him, but he is still respectful of their space and doesn’t expect them to pet him or anything. He doesn’t like to snuggle much, but will grace us with his presence on the bed each morning, give kisses when we get back home, and will ask for neck/butt scratches when he wants them.

The puppy is a lot friendlier with everyone and loves to snuggle and give many kisses. The only downside to this is that I’ve actually had to work on getting her to not jump up on people (even if they think it’s cute). I’m pretty sure she’s going to love it when we can host social gatherings again, but I’ll probably have to keep an eye out for her so that she doesn’t get overexcited...

I think it really just depends on the individual dog’s personality. It helps if they are handled by many people at a young age, but there still might be individual differences. My puppy’s littermate is a lot more reserved with strangers compared to her.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I don't think poodles are very forgiving from a training standpoint. I think you could easily plant the seeds of some very neurotic behaviour without even realizing it. They learn so quickly and deeply. 

My current regret is training Peggy to jump over my legs and arms. Now I'm struggling to teach her to ignore the physical cue of a raised limb, and wait for the verbal. She reminds me of a very literal, rigid-thinking human in this regard.



themissingpen said:


> I have known standard poodles who were distinctly neurotic about things - "stranger danger" alert barking, pacing, refusing to eat, etc. I don't know if that's because they were easy to mess up or just because of normal failures on the part of their owners, or some combination of genetics and environment.


Peggy absolutely came with a keen eye for "stranger danger" baked into her temperament, either from genetics or very early experiences. She's always on the lookout for interlopers, but she was born on a small farm and had multiple adult poodles modelling this behaviour for her from a young age.

Even with this annoying paranoia, she's very welcoming once she gets to see you up close. And she loves making the human rounds when she's at a playdate with her puppy friends. But if I wanted a true "love everyone!" dog, I'd lean more towards a well-bred Golden Retriever.


----------



## themissingpen (Jan 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> But if I wanted a true "love everyone!" dog, I'd lean more towards a well-bred Golden Retriever.


Ahahaha but have you seen how much they shed??? This is really my big hang up with poodles vs. goldens though...


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

My standard poodle can be cuddly but does not like strangers. Perhaps if I had people coming and going from my home since early on he would be different but I did not . He can sound quite intimidating to one who does not know him. When we walk him and people want to approach we tell them they should not . I don't think he would bite anyone but he is big, weighs 68 lbs maybe a little more since he has been getting too many treats and has suddenly gotten a appetite. But for those of us in the house he just loves attention and will sit or climb on your lap if you allow it and will stay put as long as your petting him. I actually like that he appears to be a "watch dog", makes me feel safe. I pet sit two standards and they often have people in, her dogs are cuddles and love everyone. I think a lot depends on 1. the dog being well bred, 2. how social you are and how you allow them to interact with strangers. When I'm not present mine is a much friendlier guy, he is only protective of me.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

My standard poodle is quite friendly, in fact she is on of the most sociable dogs in her training class, especially among the other standards that are there. When she was little she got lots and lots of socialization, people coming and going etc. That being said she is somewhat protective of me. You would not want to come up behind me on a walk, or ever grab me or make me scream. That would end very badly for the person on the receiving end of her teeth. 
Overall I think standards are friendly but not so overly friendly that they lose their brains, once they are older.


----------



## specie (Feb 27, 2014)

themissingpen said:


> I’ve read mixed things, and I’d like a very cuddly dog. I’m very outgoing and social, I like having house parties with lots of people coming and going, and I’d like a pup that enjoys people and sees everyone has a friend as well.
> 
> Some people have said that poodles are more aloof, stoic, and reserved toward strangers, and not very cuddly. Has this been your experience?


Our standard, Lyra, was pretty aloof. She would tolerate pets, but didn't seek them out from strangers. She had a very soft temperament. 
I sent a fellow dog walker, who Lyra knew, to my house once to let her out for me, but she wouldn't go with him. Just said nope, not doing that. Our current girl is 1/4 standard, 3/4 mini and VERY outgoing. She loves people and other animals of all kinds. She hates covid because it has put such a dent in her social calendar!


----------



## hrsldy (Oct 8, 2019)

At 9 months old my SPOO Joey loves to cuddle, hug and be petted. He will bark when he hears someone come in the door (usually the husband) or if the other dogs send up the alarm and run barking out the dog door but he has never shown any aggression. As others have said the Covid has put a hold on the majority of our socialization. On some of the walks we have been on he seems friendly and interested in most people and dogs. He did bark at a very young child. Before Covid, at Christmas, he met some of my Great-Grandchildren and was great with them but he was only about 11 weeks at that time. Hasn't been around young children since the Covid started.  He is very friendly to neighbors that pop into the yard.


----------



## themissingpen (Jan 24, 2019)

Thanks everyone for your replies 

It seems like the general consensus is that poodles are very affectionate with family, they like pets and are pretty cuddly then, but relatively aloof with strangers like “idk you, you’re not my mom, I guess you can touch me but it’s weird... who even are you???”

I guess I can see pros and cons to this: you always get a cuddly dog for yourself, but your dog might not like having a lot of guests coming and going all the time? And I guess the guests might complain about your dog not being a Golden. You also might not meet as many people walking around

But you also don’t have as much potential for leash pulling to greet every stranger and pushiness when out and about, at least in the beginning, and you might feel safer due to having more of a protective watch dog type?

Does this sound about right?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

We deal with _lots_ of jumping and leash pulling. Even if Peggy has zero intention of settling in for a good petting session, she still wants to check everyone out.

And back when houseguests were still a thing (sigh) she would happily curl up with whoever was sitting on the couch and demand their undivided attention, preferably in the form of play or holding a chew for her.

But no, she's not a non-stop lover, pet-me-pleeeeeeeeeeease type dog, nor have I ever met a poodle that was. Even my mini mix, who melted hearts everywhere she went, would prefer to sit on laps or cuddle in close than receive an outpouring of affection.


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 24, 2020)

I meet plenty of people when I’m out and about with my poodles. Just because they don’t really care to seek out most strangers, that doesn’t mean people don’t care about them.. People love to fawn over them and I regularly get comments about how beautiful they are.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I do think with a well groomed poodle you will meet more people than you desire to! People constantly stop us asking about Misha. He gets fawned over everywhere and it goes straight to his head. I appreciate his slight hesitancy whith strangers when we are out at our local off leash area. He doesn't go racing off to meet every new person and dog he sees. He watches them intently and only goes to them after I've been able to call to the owner to check their disposition. But then he is very friendly.


----------



## Britney_Gemma20 (Jun 19, 2020)

I have a 6 month old female spoo and she is so so so affectionate and cuddly! She loves everyone she sees and is always laying on me. Here’s some pics for proof


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Yes to the attracting attention! Peggy has literally stopped traffic on more than one occasion. When her puppy fluff was freshly groomed, it was almost too much. We're introverts.


----------



## themissingpen (Jan 24, 2019)

OK you guys are making this hard for me; I was about to jump ship to the Golden Retriever train and I think PF just roped me back in. I’m going to go revive my conversations with those breeders tomorrow and get a sense of timelines.

Side note: what is the most polite way to turn a breeder down because you’re going with a different breed? I feel like an ass doing it because I’m kind of a nobody so what right do I have???


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

LOL Your the consumer..so its your right or your judgement with who you want to purchase from and build a relationship of some sort. My dog is a in your face kind of guy and is lover and pet me sort of guy. But its for the most part only with family. He is big time bonded to me and constantly comes over and pokes me for some pets & hugs. With strangers he is wary...and frankly we don't really meet many so he hasn't been properly socialized to strangers. Goldens on the other hand seem to love anyone they meet in your home or on the street, whether socialized or not. Just how it appears to me anyway.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I was speaking to four breeders before I decided to get Misha. I think it's nice to notify them of your decision if you've had extensive communication with them. And I think they won't be offended at all if you tell them the reasons. I word it something like "I want to thank you so much for all of the information and advice you've given. It's been extremely helpful in my decision making and your dogs sound really excellent. I've put a lot of thought into this as it's a big commitment, and I've decided to go with a different breed/breeder for reasons xyz. (you can be vague or specific) I will keep you on my list for dogs in the future when I'm next looking, as I do really like your program."


----------



## designershoe (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi,

I have a 1.8 year old Spoo named Toby. He replaced my 14.5 year old Golden Retriever, Rambis. (I wanted a new dog, but one that didn't shed... and its been 90% wonderful!)

The Golden... didn't know a stranger and ran up to everyone as if they were his best friend. Company, family, friends, ... everyone loved Rambis. He was famous in our neighborhood. I miss him every day (He died three years ago).

My Spoo, "Toby" ... never takes his eyes off of me. I've never been loved by anyone like I have been loved by this wonderful dog ... Rambis didn't come close to this level of intimacy. However, if you ask my family if they love him, they would roll their eyes and say "No! ... we miss Rambis!" Toby the Spoo is completely imprinted on me. I am his best friend and life-long job. Don't get me wrong, he's super friendly and plays with everyone else... great with strangers on walks ... but he REALLY loves me. I never have to worry about leaving the front door open, or even using a leash. He does not veer out of my eyesight. (you don't see many standard poodles on missing dog posts!).

So I could go on and on ... but your question about being cuddly... is this about you or others? My Spoo... always has a paw, a back, a head, or at least one eye on me. He understands sooooo many words (we can tell him to go get something out of a certain named person's room and he'll go get it; he knows by what I put on in the morning whether he is going for a walk, to the kitchen, or into his crate and puts himself there).

They are amazing dogs, but they need to be loved completely and unconditionally by one person (who has time!). And if you have a household of kids and spouse... at times, they will feel left out of the love-fest.

Good luck. Golden's have lots of hair, but will cuddle with anyone. Spoos... they are too smart to do that, but will cuddle with you all day long if you let them.

Blessings,
Michelle and Toby


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I have a love 'almost' everyone spoo! There are very few people he doesn't love, and he let's them know it. 
He's my Service Dog, so is really too friendly for a Service Dog, but I am happy to have him that way instead of agressive at all. 

He also has a keen sense of when someone is ill, or needs love. He will actually sneak under a table and put his head in someones lap to be petted. Each time he has done this I have discovered that they are either ill, or have recently experienced the loss of someone and are grieving. Without even thinking about it they begin to stroke his head and then start looking more relaxed. He's really magic.

And he loves to snuggle with me on the couch. He will bring me a towel to lay on the couch next to me so he can jump up on it. I try to keep my light beige couch really clean so I taught him to do this

He too will not run off. He will actually wait at an open door until invited out. I love him to bits, and he feels the same about me!


----------



## 3MiniPoodles (Jul 14, 2020)

I would go for a Bichon Frise if I were you. They don´t shed and they are very social dogs. Here is a picture:


----------



## themissingpen (Jan 24, 2019)

kontiki said:


> I have a love 'almost' everyone spoo! There are very few people he doesn't love, and he let's them know it.
> He's my Service Dog, so is really too friendly for a Service Dog, but I am happy to have him that way instead of agressive at all.


Wow! Did he come with that personality, or did you socialize for it?

Sorry if this is out of line, but I also am interested in task-training my future dog, and I made a thread here to learn about my training/socialization options since I want a really friendly dog, but I realize that contradicts the SD thing. 

Would you mind checking it out and giving me some advice on the matter? Service Dog Advice Needed: To train for public access or...

I'm really relying on experienced spoo SD owners to point me on my puppy hunt haha.


----------



## themissingpen (Jan 24, 2019)

3MiniPoodles said:


> I would go for a Bichon Frise if I were you. They don´t shed and they are very social dogs. Here is a picture:
> 
> View attachment 468147


I appreciate the input; I grew up with a Bichon (well, my neighbors'), but I want a bigger dog (small dogs are just so far away for pets, play, treating, etc. and I'm stupidly tall). But great rec for posterity


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

We've had minimal interactions since covid struck, but Peggy met someone new today, which made me think of this thread. 

We arrived at our weekly play date, and the other owner had brought his wife. She was wearing a mask, floppy sun hat, and sunglasses, and it wouldn't have been weird or surprising if adolescent Peggy had been spooked. 

But she focused on her dog friend for a bit, and then casually trotted over to the newcomer and plopped down. After a few mask kisses, she happily relaxed in the shade with her until it was time for another round of play.


----------



## Johannaandrory (Feb 13, 2020)

themissingpen said:


> I’ve read mixed things, and I’d like a very cuddly dog. I’m very outgoing and social, I like having house parties with lots of people coming and going, and I’d like a pup that enjoys people and sees everyone has a friend as well.
> 
> Some people have said that poodles are more aloof, stoic, and reserved toward strangers, and not very cuddly. Has this been your experience?


I have a 10 month old standard poodle. He is my first poodle and I can only speak from my experience with him so far. 
He is VERY outgoing and social with people but is definitely more playful than he is cuddly. This might be an age thing too since hes still just puppy, but he's definitely more likely to bring a person a toy to play with him than he is too lay down and have them pet him for a long time. 
And sometimes it does take him a second to get comfortable with strangers (depending on if he likes their vibe), but once he makes a friend he is obsessed with them! 
All in all I would say my experience with my poodle is that he is very friendly and interactive with people but not desperate to be petted constantly.


----------



## Johannaandrory (Feb 13, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> She loves this sort of contact: A head on a knee. A paw on a foot. A chin on a shoulder. She'll press her body against you while you nap. Occasionally she'll throw herself backwards and beg for a belly rub.


This is how Rory is too. His signs of affection are usually laying besides me, weaving between my legs or putting a paw on me and then asking for a belly rub occasionally


----------



## JDagno (May 15, 2019)

Our mini Jax is super cuddly and friendly. He lets us carry him like a baby in the cradling and hip positions and he loves it. He always lays on top of us if were lounging on the couch or bed. He loves all our friends and neighbours and will give a little bark if he approached someone and they don't give him loving  He is so good natured and loves people, but we socialized him a lot very early on.
Pics for cuteness


----------



## Albieandbetty2 (Jul 10, 2020)

JDagno said:


> Our mini Jax is super cuddly and friendly. He lets us carry him like a baby in the cradling and hip positions and he loves it. He always lays on top of us if were lounging on the couch or bed. He loves all our friends and neighbours and will give a little bark if he approached someone and they don't give him loving  He is so good natured and loves people, but we socialized him a lot very early on.
> Pics for cuteness


Jax is super cute ❤


----------



## Albieandbetty2 (Jul 10, 2020)

We have 2 minis and Albie loves people coming round and being petted, Betty is more reserved and likes to gauge the company first but once shes comfortable shes full on for a cuddle lol I've found them the most affectionate, social dogs I've had.


----------



## JDagno (May 15, 2019)

Albieandbetty2 said:


> Jax is super cute ❤


Thanks! 😊


----------



## themissingpen (Jan 24, 2019)

JDagno said:


> Our mini Jax is super cuddly and friendly. He lets us carry him like a baby in the cradling and hip positions and he loves it. He always lays on top of us if were lounging on the couch or bed. He loves all our friends and neighbours and will give a little bark if he approached someone and they don't give him loving  He is so good natured and loves people, but we socialized him a lot very early on.
> Pics for cuteness


Echoing @Albieandbetty2 here; Jax is so cute omg. I mean your dynamic duo there is just too cute ahhhhh I'm so excited for my future poodle now!


----------



## BuzzysMom1 (Dec 23, 2020)

I am the owner of a standard poodle puppy. He is now 14 weeks. He is the friendliest, most sweetest of pups. However, he is not big on cuddling which is fine with me. He does like his rubs and is very persistent. If I cannot give the rub at the time, he will paw and paw and paw at me until I do it. He follows me everywhere, I have to close the bathroom door.


----------



## Thomazine (Aug 9, 2020)

My puppy is only fifteen weeks old, but he is an absolute snuggle bug who seems to love everyone he meets so far. I can already picture him when he’s grown as one of those moose poodles trying to sit on their owner’s lap.

I would definitely consult your breeder though. This puppy was one of the more sociable and affectionate in his litter.


----------



## BuzzysMom1 (Dec 23, 2020)

Thomazine said:


> My puppy is only fifteen weeks old, but he is an absolute snuggle bug who seems to love everyone he meets so far. I can already picture him when he’s grown as one of those moose poodles trying to sit on their owner’s lap.
> 
> I would definitely consult your breeder though. This puppy was one of the more sociable and affectionate in his litter.


I am not a big snuggle person, so he suits me just fine!


----------

